# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  δεκτης ραδιοφωνου

## fm344

ψαχνω για δεκτη ραδιοφωνου που να εχει ολες τις συχνοτητες,απο τις πιο χαμηλες εως τι πιο υψηλες(3hz-3thz).κυκλοφωρη στο εμπορειο.πιο προτινεται?
...........
επισης θελω να μαθω για το τι ειναι το ΑΟL RADIO.
πιο δεκτη προτινεται?

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου φίλε.
Είναι πάρα πολύ υψηλή η συχνότητα των 3 ΤΗΖ για να βρεις δέκτη για εκεί!Μήπως εννοείς 3 GHZ? Eπίσης μήπως εννοείς ΑΟR Radio ? Αν ναι δες αυτό: http://www.aoruk.com/proddetail.asp?prod=AR8600MK2

----------


## VasilisL

Κατι τετοιο πρεπει να εννοει ο Ντενης. Η ΑΟR εχει πολυ καλο ονομα και ο συγκεκριμενος δεκτης ακουει τα παντα.

----------


## fm344

διαβαζα,ενα αθρο,σχετικα,με τις αλλαγες,που προκεται να γινουν,αν γινουν,στα ραδιοφωνα.
ελεγε πως απο το 2010 ολοι οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι θα εκμπεμπουν ψηφιακα,και πως τα ραδιοφωνα που θα μορουμε να τους ακουμε,θα πρεπει να ειναι aol.μηπως εννοουσε aor?
δεν νομιζο να εινια αυτος ο δεκτης που μου στηλατε με το link.αυτος ειναι δεκτης για cb,vhf.
δεκτη ραδιοφωνου ψαχνω,και νομιζω πως ειναι aol.
μορω να βρω και το αθρο,να σας το γραψω σωστα

----------


## aeonios

Για βάλτο βρε Ντένη να το δούμε...γενικώς ΑΟL λένε στο εξωτερικό την America On Line και τις υπηρεσίες της...τα ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα πάλι λέγονται DAB. Aυτό που σου έστειλα είναι δέκτης για τα πάντα και όχι μόνο Cb και vhf αλλά πάντως ακούει μόνο αναλογικές εκπομπές.
Τι ακριβώς θες να ακούς αναλογικές ή ψηφιακές;

----------


## fm344

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΚΑΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΑ.ΑΠΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΕ
DAB,ΕΙΝΙΑ Ο ΔΕΚΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ(ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ)ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ.?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## HFProject

DAB σταθμός αυτή τη στιγμή εκτός από τον πειρατικό σταθμό κάποιου ΤΕΙ δεν υπάρχει.

για περισσότερα:
Εδώ
και
Εδώ


Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να αγοράσεις τέτοιo δέκτη. Φαίνεται ότι είναι δύσκολο να αντικατασταθούν τα υπάρχοντα (μετρώνται σε εκατομμύρια, μόνο στην Ευρώπη).

Αν όμως ενδιαφέρεσαι για DRM, υπάρχουν αρκετοί σταθμοί στα μεσαία και τα βραχέα, είναι όμως κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## aeonios

Δεν πειράζει Ντένη, μια χαρά τα είπε παραπάνω ο Κώστας, όμως σε παρακαλώ μη γράφεις ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ Ελληνικά αλλά μόνο πεζούς χαρακτήρες γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις στη γλώσσα του διαδικτύου, οκ;

----------


## fm344

καλησπερα στην παρεα.
ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.
εντελος τυχαια,βρηκα μια διευθυνση και την οποια την δινω για να βοηθηση στην συλλογη πληροφωριων.
εγω την βρηκα ευδιαφερουσα(ισος καπιος να πει''καλα την ξερουμε πολυ καιρο'',''σιγα τι βρηκες εσυ'')αλλα ειπα,ειμαι νεο μελλος και οτι βρισκω για μενα εινια καινουργιο,και φυσικα αφου δεν μου το εχει δωσει καπιος ,θεωρο πως δεν το γνωριζε,οποτε,θεωρο σωστο να το γραψω,να διαδοθει.
www.foracamp.gr

ευχαριστω

----------


## fm344

αρχισα να διαβαζω καποια θεματα  σχετικα με το DAB ΚΑΙ TO DAB+ KAI TO DMB.
ποια η διαφορα τουDAB ME TO DAB+.
αν καπιος απο εσας,ηθελε να αγοραση μεταξυ dab kai dmb,πιο θα προτιμουσε?
το dmb ειναι ανοτερο απο το dab,αλλα κανει την ιδια δουλεια? :Huh:

----------


## HFProject

DMB <> DAB

Κατά τα άλλα ισχύουν ότι σου έγραψα μερικα post πριν.

ΑΥΤΗ τη στιγμή ΔΕΝ έχει καμμία χρηστικότητα η αγορά τέτοιυ ραδιοφωνικού δέκτη.

----------


## fm344

καλησπερα.
αναμεσα σε DAB KAI DMB,τι ειναι καλυτερο να αγορασω?πιος δεκτης θα ειναι πιο καταληλος?
επισης τι ειναι καλυτερο να εχω,αποδικοποιητη mpeg4,η,να αγορασω τηλεωραση που εχει ενσοματομενο τον αποδικοποιητη?
ο λογος που ρωταω ειναι,πως εχω βρει ενα καταστημα που πουλαει αυτεσ τις συσκευες,που ανεφερα πιο πανω,σε πολυ καλες τιμες(σκωτομενες εινια για να πουληση ,λογο τις κρισεις που επικρατη και εδω)οποτε ειναι ευκαιρια να εξοπληστω καταληλα απο τωρα,διοτι ως γνωστον,αργοτερα θα εινια πιο ακριβοτερες,ητε ανακαψης της οικονομιας,ητε λογο ζητησης.
ευχαριστω :Rolleyes:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση: Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα αλλάξει πάλι το πρότυπο της ψηφιακής ραδιοφωνίας, όπως έγινε με την τηλεόραση από MPEG2 σε MPEG4;

----------


## fm344

καλησπερα.
σημερα το μεσημρι,κερδισα ενα ηχοσυστημα lg που εχει και εισαδο για usb.
δεν το δοκιμασα,λογο του οτι φοβαμαι μηπος και κανω κατι λαθος και το μπλοκαρο.
και ρωταο να μου πειτε.το φλασακι,εινια μον για να παιζει τα τραγουδια,η,μπορω να τα περασω και στο ηχοσυστημα,αποθηκευμενα?
δυστιχως,οδιγιες χρησεος δεν ειχε,και στη σελιδα της ετερειας δεν εχει οδηγιες,και ο πωλητης που τον επισκευτικα δεν γνωριζε.
οπιος ξερει ας μου πει.
ισος χαζη η ερωτηση μου,αλλα αν δεν ξερεις καλα εινια να ρωτας και ας εινια χαζο :Blink:

----------

